# Low tech algae battle



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I have a low tech 46 gallon bf with a finnex fugeray on top. 
I do not dose ferts. The lights run 5 hours per day. There is a one hour siesta time. 
I have been battling bga- it just comes back. So what can I change? 
From reading the normal instructions say to add nitrates but I don't dose so can I reduce photoperiod instead. Or make a different change? 
I do weekly wc of 16 gallons- if I did more or less would that help?
I feel like the circulation is good because I run 2 hob aqueon 30 filters.
Stock is 
2 bristlenose
1 angel
15 pristella tetra
Handful of assassin snails 
I feed once per day flakes and every other day sinking wafers for bn either algae or earthworm sticks for them.
The tank has been set up about 1 and 1/2 years.
I don't have test kit 
I will pick one up tomorrow


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Maybe throw some screen under the light to lower the lighting level? Or raise the light ?

.


----------



## coasters13 (Aug 24, 2016)

you can add this product

https://easylifeint.com/freshwater/blue-exit

it's not possible to remove bga by "classical" method

you can also do a black out (cover your aquarium with a blanket during 5 days with no light)


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I know to get rid of it. Ethromycin has worked very well. However it returns in about 2 weeks. 
Just did my api test kit. Nitrates at 10.
So here is my question.
I usually do weekly wc on Sundays.
Should I then just do less wc to increase my nitrates???


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I only get BGA when my tank is dirty, not enough flow, general maintenance is ignored... This has only happened twice and the pieces went right away after I removed and cleaned the tank up.

I would probably lower light, clean your filter(s), and do MORE water changes to really clean things up...


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You probably have around 40 PAR light intensity, or low-medium light, if the 36 inch Fugeray light sits right on top of the tank. If it is raised a couple of inches with the "feet" on the light, you probably have around 35 PAR, or low light at the top of the range for low light. So, I doubt that excess light is your problem. One thing I found that started BGA in one of my tanks was a beam of sunlight that hit the corner of the tank for an hour or so every day. Other than that I would do a lot more thorough tank maintenance routine, better cleaning of the tank walls, the filters, and the substrate, plus doing 50% water changes weekly. You could also get a small bottle of Seachem Flourish Nitrogen, and dose it every day for a week or so, to see if that helps.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Thanks
I will do all of the above.
I take a lot of pride in my fish keeping skills and tank maintenance is always a priority.
I always under stock my tanks intentionally. I want my plants to grow and thrive because a natural environment brings out the very best in the fish.
Thanks for your reply


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

When I had bga it was towards the beginning of my tank's life, and I found that a change in the planting density (planting more) and increasing flow was enough to watch it literally disintegrate by itself over the course of 3-4 days. I had an airlift pump on a 25g tank that I figured was moving ~40gph, I replaced it with an electric pump that moves ~100gph to give you an idea of the change in flow, nothing drastic, but it alleviated the one dead spot I had where the bga was growing


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

This got me thinking because this tank has 2- aqueon filters one on each side.
If I only had one running then I would think it was low flow or dead spots.
I have a 20 long that has one hob and is heavily planted with minimal algae ever.
So on to plant density. I could use more plants. Will add a few. 
Thanks


----------

